# Mehrere Doamins auf ein Web???



## flaggschiff (22. Mai 2008)

*Mehrere Domains auf ein Web???*

Hallo, 

ich hab bei ISPConfig ein echtes Problem.
Die neue Seite von einem Kunden haben ich erst mal über eine von mir zu Verfügung gestellte Subdomain erreichbar gemacht, das wäre dann kunde.meinedomain.de.

So nun soll die neue Seite scharf geschalten werden, und der Kunde veranlasst sein Domain-Provider 2 Domains auf die IP meines Servers umzuschalten. Das wurde auch durchgeführt.

Ich hab die beiden Domain unter Co-Domain mit dem Host www und der Domain kundendomain1.de und kundendomain2.com eingetragen.

Wenn ich jetzt die beiden neuen Kundendomains aufrufe, bekomm ich immer die ISPConfig-Seite



> *[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Geteilte  IP-Adresse[/FONT]*[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]
> Diese IP-Adresse wird  mehrfach genutzt. Um die gewünschte Website zu erreichen, geben Sie ihre Domain  anstelle der IP-Adresse in der Adresszeile des Browsers ein.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei Fragen oder Problemen  wenden Sie sich bitte an den Server-Administrator.[/FONT]


Wo liegt das Problem? Ich bitte um schnelle Hilfe...

Danke!


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2008)

Diese Meldung erhältst Du, wenn die IP-Adresse, welche Du für die Domain ausgewählt hast nicht mit der IP, auf die die Domain verweist, übereinstimmt. Oder aber, Du hast die Domain nicht so angelegt, wie Du sie im Browser eingibst (Tippfehler, mit / ohne www).


----------



## flaggschiff (22. Mai 2008)

Danke. War aber alles so. Jetzt gehts auf einmal. Scheinbar brauch ISPConfig sehr lange bis er die Einstellungen übernimmt.


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2008)

ISPConfig braucht normalerweise so um die 30 Sekunden, um Einstellungen zu übernehmen. Es kann aber sein, dass der DNS Record für die Domain noch nicht überall aktualisiert war.


----------

